# favorite wireless thermometer



## dhornick (Dec 12, 2007)

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m 48 years old and my dad has been smoking meat since way before I was born.  He has a natural rock brick lined smoker built exclusively for him.  He drew the plans and the masonry guys built it from the ground up.  5 shelves with each shelf being 3 x 5 feet.  Needless to say he can smoke a bunch of meat at a time.
Hereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s what I need, heâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s 78 years old and tired.   Still loves to smoke but the rubbing and preparation takes its toll on him not to mention having to babysit the temperature.  He has asked for a wireless thermometer.   Now, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve read all about them as many different ones I could find on the web but I need to know if any of you guys have a down right dead level favorite?  They all seem to be about the same, 30 to 75 dollars and there are good and bad user reports on each one.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 12, 2007)

Maverick ET-73 for me.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 12, 2007)

Problem is, i havent found a wireless unit yet that can go thru wall's, so their sorta pointless to take in the house!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a Brookstone Grill Alert Talking Wireless Thermometer. It is excellent. The thermometer can be up to 300ft. away from the remote sending unit. Thermometer clips to you or sits in it's base. I have had no issues with distance or through walls.  When the item being cooked reaches 5Â° before the set done temperature the Grill Alert says "Your entree is almost done". When it reaches the set done temperature it says "Your entree is done" and beeps.
The price is $75. I have had mine 6 years.
I don't own stock in Brookstone or own the company. I do own a Grill Alert and I like it.
My $.02 - Check it out -

http://www.brookstone.com/store/thum...801&sid=180102


----------



## dhornick (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Still taking ideas however for any new readers.  I am looking at the Brookstone and would say it's probnably at the top of my list.   I see to many complaints for the ET-73.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 13, 2007)

I like my Thermo-pen.


----------



## ikebbq (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a Oregon Scientific wireless thermometer and I have had no problems with it.  I've had it lose its signal 2-3 times but it usually gets the signal back pretty quick.  They are real good investments.


----------



## navionjim (Dec 13, 2007)

I second the Oregon Scientific unit. If your lucky you can find it at Low's for $9.99 and it beats the crap out of the Maverick unit I paid almost $50.00 for.


----------



## oillogger (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the ET-7 since my door thermometer is has been adjusted to read correctly and with the ET-7 you get two meat probes.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 13, 2007)

I like my Oregon Scientific wireless thermometer. It goes thru my walls just fine. Look at Lowes for it.


----------



## dionysus (Dec 13, 2007)

My Maverick ET-73 works great, and it works through walls, I take it in the house all the time. I like the 2 probes, one for meat and one for internal smoker temp.


----------



## raypeel (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the ET-73, but I'm going to check into the Oregon Scientific for a second.


----------



## xtexan (Dec 13, 2007)

I also have the eT-73 and have had no problems. Is there a better dual probe thermo out there? If so I will definitely add it to my a list.


----------



## full throttle q (Dec 16, 2007)

I love my nu temp three probes ans works great inside
Mike


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike, 
Which nu-temp model do you have?  I've not seen any that has three probes.  The most I've seen on any thermo (all brands included) is 2.  I'd be very interested in one that could monitor three temps and be wireless too.

Here is the site I searched.
http://nu-temp.com/bbq.htm


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 17, 2007)

Really, so i got a ****ty Maverick??  60' and it loses signal, piece of junk i was thinking!!


----------



## foozer (Dec 17, 2007)

Which model of Oregon Scientific is everyone using?


----------



## kingfish (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oregon Scientific Talking Meat Thermometer* 
COLOR=#2020a0]http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp;jsessionid=VGICTVGWOPREBLAQBBLCCNVMCAEFAI  WE?id=0050897518091a&type=product&cmCat=froogle&cm  _ven=data_feed&cm_cat=froogle&cm_pla=0470104&cm_it  e=0050897518091a&_requestid=84324[/color]

Works great. Range is really good even in the house. Though a low temp alarm would be nice to have but that is the only "complaint". You can bypass the stock doneness temps by holding down the "mode" button and then entering your own high alarm temp.
$20 at Lowes right now. Getting another one this week...hmm hope they won't interfere with each other.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

stars.....the nu-75 mentions summin bout monitors temp in up to  THREE places..........


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

went to that link, and read up more on the nu-71......it WILL monitor up to 3 areas.......but it mentions.....you can set high OR low......be nice to be able to set BOTH........plus it mentioned you are not supposed to place probe in boiling water..........how then would you calibrate it, to know its ready correct........Plus it only goes to 390 summin.......if you are using one probe for amibent temps and you get a spike, like say if you are doing a turkey at 375........that mite present a problem...i know it will sound a alarm.......i guess you hope you can get to it in time to adjust temps so they don't spike at or over 400


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh.  I see now.  Thanks.  I was looking for one unit with three wires coming out of it :)


----------



## low&slow (Dec 17, 2007)

I use 2 at the same with no problems at all. Just label them units 1 & 2 or A & B so you wont get them mixed up. They are great units. I never lose signal and my smoking area is at least 50 feet from my living room, plus theres 2 walls in the way. Goes through walls just fine. Plus theres a sexy voice that lets you know your meat is "almost done". I give the unit 2 thumbs up.


----------



## jimmy (Dec 17, 2007)

I love my Oregon Scientific. As stated earlier, they are only $9.99 at lowes. My pit is in my backyard, works great in the house. I decided to go out front, worked all the way to the street!


----------



## full throttle q (Dec 18, 2007)

I got it from that site 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  the NU-701 and two of the NU-751 expansion modules. It is cheaper from this link http://nu-temp.com/tvwb/ hope that is OK to post Very happy with mine and my friend has one his is great as well.
Mike


----------



## morkdach (Dec 18, 2007)

*et 73 for me to*


----------

